# How to kiss someone passionately



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.videojug.com/film/player?id=24888a29-4d82-d0c2-e5df-ff0008c8ac51


----------



## Labea (Oct 31, 2007)

well done! you are now kissing someone passionately!
hahahahahahhahahha oh god!


----------



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Nov 13, 2007)

SO good!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 14, 2007)

fuck the breath mints. more garlic!


----------



## iago (Nov 30, 2007)

hahaha that was awsome
thanks matt! +2 to karma points


----------



## Grace (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm glad they included the hand on the ass -- very important.


----------



## Zanzae (Dec 7, 2007)

ha, I couldn't watch the second half of the movie because I got tired of it.

I think garlic breath is awesome. I'm a health/herbology fan, so it's like "hey, you just built up your immune system" (among many other things) and I love garlic, I think it's better than a sugar-coated breath mint! 

And I think step 1 is being very attracted to the person you're going to kiss, otherwise you're just going through the motions!


----------



## Clit Comander (Dec 11, 2007)

suck a breath mint.? interesting use of words!


----------

